# Echo string trimmer and pole chainsaw conversion?



## pirate (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a few Echo straight shaft string trimmers, but need a pole saw. 
Can a chain saw gear box be attached to a string trimmer shaft?


----------



## Franny K (Jul 2, 2016)

Sure in some cases a pole pruner attachment can be substituted for the angle drive head. I do not know the echo line and you did not post any model numbers. I see non extendable Echo pole saws at Lowes 22 to 25 cc or so for not much more than $300. The extendable one is around $600 somewhere else. Can't say if the head is the same or not.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jul 6, 2016)

Their PAS setup does what you want. I haven't seen anything that just replaces the head on a regular trimmer though. A buddy of mine has the PAS280 powerhead with a bunch of attachments including the pole saw and a 3 foot extension, works slick as can be.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 6, 2016)

Dirty little secret: simply remove the trimmer gear box and pull the head off. Do the same with the PAS attachment and it will bolt on. Some brands and attachments will have holes drilled in a different position requiring some refitting. Biggest issue is starting with a suitable shaft driven model. The cable driven 210, 2100, or 225 aren't really suited to driving some attachments. I've done this with Stihl and Redmax trimmers with success. It's not as quick as the split boom attachments but works fine. I regularly use the polesaw head from my ht-101 on my hl100 or fs110. It's simply lighter and easier to handle for longer periods. I only use the HT-101 when I need the full extension.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks like all of the straight shaft trimmers use the same drive cable, and only the 410u brush saw has a solid drive shaft by default, there are solid shaft versions of the 266 and 280, but the 280T high torque still has a cable. Looks like the PAS stuff is all cable drive as well. 
The 225 would be low on power with some attachments for sure, mine only just handles having a blade on it, but they do make a pas version of it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 7, 2016)

I should add that The echo cable drive is really pretty good. very dependable and smooth.


----------



## jriding86 (Sep 17, 2020)

I took an echo pole saw gear head and converted it for a pas. It was awhile ago but it didnt take much and was way cheaper than buying the pas pole saw.


----------

